# Not enough Demoral



## danaskull1 (Mar 11, 2004)

I had my first Spies test done Tuesday, 3/9/04 and advised the nurses of my current conditions. Including the high tolerance to pain meds I have. I told them to make sure they give me enough so I dont wake up. To my shock, I woke up during the precedure screaming in pain. They didn't take my advisement seriously and I woke up. Other than that the clean out process was quite easy. The Mag citrate tasted quite good and the other parts were relatively painless and didn't require me to spend hours in the bath room.


----------

